
FeedStomper: Summarize an RSS Feed - soundsop
http://www.feedstomper.com/
======
burke
Very nice. I can finally add Hackaday back to my RSS Reader.

I've occasionally thought about making a feed summarizer that determines the
relative popularity of each item in a feed and only passes along those that
pass a certain threshold, but never got around to actually doing it.

Incidentally, this seems to reject feed:// URLs.

~~~
jraines
I didn't know about these -- I'd like to support it if I can find a way in
Ruby. I'm looking into it.

------
soundsop
Made by user jraines: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jraines>. Found out
about it from this comment: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=438699>.

